# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Αφανόκλουβο...:)

## mai_tai

Mε αφορμη την κατασκευη του φιλου μας αλεξανδρου απο την κρητη  (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...-amp-cockatiel)

αλλα κ απο ενα συμβαν προσφατο που ετυχε στην αφανου (night  fright-με πολυ αιμα....κ φτεροκοπημα...)  σκεφτηκα να κατασκευασω ενα μεγαλυτερο κλουβι για να ειναι καπως πιο ανετα κ να μην εχω παρομοιες εκπληξεις στο μελλον!

Ευτηχως ο πατερας μου εργαζεται με ξυλοκατασκευες κ με βοηθησε να φτιαξουμε τον σκελετο με οτι ξυλα ειχαμε καβα..κ δεν καηκαν στο μπαρμπεκιου..χαχαχαχαχα

εδω να επισημανω πως ο σκελετος θα τριφτει με υαλοχαρτο κ θα περαστει 2 χερια οικολογικο βερινικι...!




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

το ευκολο κομματι εγινε οπως βλεπεται...

το δυσκολο ειναι η συνεχεια...κ τι επιλογες πρεπει να κανω στην διαμορφωση του κλουβιου-για να ειναι πρακτικο προς τα πουλια αλλα κ σε μενα-στο καθαρισμα !!

----------


## mai_tai

Κ αρχιζω   με τα ερωτηματα...

πλεγμα κουνελοσυρμα...(πρεπει να προσεξω κατι στην αγορα?εχω ακουσει για κινεζικο..ελληνικο...)σιγουρ  α θα ναι γαλβανιζε-αλλα πως θα γνωρισω την ποιοτητα την σωστη?  6 ευρω την βρηκα αλλα θαναι η καλη..??

εχω σκεφτει το πανω μερος να το κανω με 2 παραθυρακια με μεντεσεδακια απο επανω σαν του αλεξανδρου(ακουω τιςγνωμες σας για κατι διαφορετικο...)περνει πολλες τροποποιησεις ακομη η κατασκευη..!

στην προσοψη...σε ποιο υψος να κανω πορτουλα (εχω σκεφτει να κανω με ανακληση...κ οχι με μεντεσεδες(μην μου πιανει χωρο το ανοιγμα...)να διπλωνει θελω με καποιο τροπο προς τα πανω η προς τα κατω...

το πλεγμα να το στηριξω εξωτερικα   του σκελετου....η εσωτερικα..?εχει κινδυνο να το δαγκωνουν...?

η φωλια τοποθετηται πανω -πανω οπως την εχω σημειωσει...?(κ εδω θελω γνωμες...)

οτι απορια εχω...θα σας ξαναζαλισω...χαχχαχχαχα!καλ  η σας ημερα κ καλη χρονια ναχουμε πεδες!

----------


## ninos

Καλημέρα Στέλιο,

Εγώ στο πάνω μέρος, θα έφτιαχνα 2 παραθυράκια με μεντεσέδες, όπως ακριβώς το είπες. Για να γλιτώσω και το ξύλο στα παράθυρα, θα σκεφτόμουν να αγόραζα το χονδρό  plexyglass και θα βίδωνα επάνω σε αυτό τους  μεντεσέδες (με τριπανάκι) 

Η επιλογή κουνελοσύρματος θέλει σκέψη για παπαγάλο, αφού σκαρφαλώνουν με το ράμφος τους κτλ. Νομίζω ο,τι όπως να έχει, κάτι θα βγάζει το σύρμα. Δεν γνωρίζω τι είναι καλύτερο για παπαγάλους. 

Έχεις σκεφθεί την λύση πλαστικοποιημένου κουνελοσύρματος ; Βέβαια δεν γνωρίζω τιμή (σίγουρα θα είναι πιο ακριβό), ούτε την αντοχή της πλαστικής επένδυσης στα δαγκώματα του παπαγάλου. 



Εγώ θα το κάρφωνα απο μέσα το κουνελόσυρμα για να είναι πιο όμορφη η κλούβα.  Αν φοβάσαι τις αιχμηρές εγκοπές του, μπορείς στις άκρες του να του καρφώσεις από πάνω ένα πηχάκι πλαστικού και θα είναι μια χαρά.  Σε κάθε περίπτωση όμως μπορείς τις άκρες του να τις τρίψεις, οπότε και να μην είναι αιχμηρές. 

Συρταράκι κάτω δεν θα βάλεις ;;

----------


## mariakappa

εγω απο κατασκευες δεν ξερω αλλα εχω να σου δωσω μια συμβουλη.τιποτα κινεζικο.ολα τα υλικα τους ειναι ακρως τοξικα για τους παπαγαλους.

----------


## geog87

Στελιο mai-tai θα κανεις μεγαλο deal!!!!θα βγει κλουβι!!!!η αληθεια ειναι αυτο με το  plexyglass που ειπε ο αλλος Στελιος δεν το καταλαβα...σιγουρα θα σου προτεινα κατω κατω στο υψος που θα ειναι το συρταρακι να βαλεις  plexyglass για να μη πεφτουν σποροι εξω και διαφορα υπολειμματα απο τις τροφες!!!

----------


## geog87

δες και εδω να παρεις ιδεες.... 
*Τα καινούρια μας κλουβιά για τα κοκατιλάκια!!!*

----------


## mai_tai

Πηρα σβαρνα χρωματοπωλεια  κ ειδη κατασκευης κ μου ειπαν οτι το κουνελοσυρμα τελικα βγαινει σε μια διασταση  1.2  επι 2.2  περιπου!(βαρεθηκαν να μ το μετρησουν ολοι τους..χαχαχαχαχχαχα)
πηγα κ σε μια επιχηρηση κοντα μου που φτιαχνει κλουβες για pet shop.... και μου ειπε δεν δεχομαστε παραγγελια απο ιδιωτες..! αλλο παλι κ τουτο...!πηγα μετα σε ενα πετ σοπ κοντα τους...κ μου ειπαν οτι θες απο παραγγελια μπορω να σου κανω(γαλβανιζε κιτρινωπο χρωμα...οπως τα κανονικα κλουβια μεγαλων παπαγαλων...)-μου εδειξε ενα  που ειχε κ συμφωνισαμε να δωσω μετρα να μ πει τιμη..!

η κατω πλευρα γιωργο εχει ηδη 2οδηγους απο παρκετα ..π θα γινει βαση για το συρταρακι..κ απο επανω η σχαριτσα..!

αυτο που με καιει τωρα ειναι αν θα βαλω το κλασικο κουνελοσυρμα....(δεν υπαρχει αλλη διασταση σε αυτο....μετα παμε σε κοτετσοσυρμα μ ου ειπαν ολοι τους..-) η να επιλεξω το πολυ ακριβο υλικο π προτεινει ο πετσοπας..!

πλεξιγκλας σκεφτομαι να βαλω κ εγω αργοτερα στελιο! σωστη σκεψη  για σπορια-πουπουλα κ αλλα..!

το πλαστικοποιημενο κουνελοσυρμα ειναι πιο φτηνο φανταζομαι..αλλα δεν θα το δαγκωνουν...?αυτα θα δραπετευσουν σε μια μερα με δαυτο..!!αραγε εχει φτιαξει κανεις τετοιο κλουβι..με πλαστικοποιημενη περιφραξη για παπαγαλους  .?

----------


## ninos

Στέλιο,

δεν εννοώ το πλαστικό που πουλάνε στα χρωματοπωλεία και βάζουν στα μπαλκόνια για τα μικρά παιδιά. Μεταλλικό κουνελοσύρμα είναι, απλά είναι επενδυμένο με πλαστικό από έξω.

----------


## mai_tai

> Στέλιο,
> 
> δεν εννοώ το πλαστικό που πουλάνε στα χρωματοπωλεία και βάζουν στα μπαλκόνια για τα μικρά παιδιά. Μεταλλικό κουνελοσύρμα είναι, απλά είναι επενδυμένο με πλαστικό από έξω.


αυτο δεν το ηξερα οτι υπαρχει...-αλλα σε οσα γυρισα σημερα χρωματοπωλεια δεν ειδα κατι παρομοιο!μηπως εχουν τα πολυ εξειδικευμενα μαγαζια τετοια..?

κατι αλλο ασχετο...-οι ταιστρες μπαινουν καπου  ψηλα? η καπου στο κεντρο να υπολογισω πορτακι?

----------


## lagreco69

> οι ταιστρες μπαινουν καπου  ψηλα? η καπου στο κεντρο να υπολογισω πορτακι?


Οι ταιστρες οσο πιο χαμηλα θα μπουν τοσο πιο λιγο θα σκορπιζουν οι φλουδες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λοιπόν Στέλιο λίγα πράγματα και από εμένα !! 

Πάμε στο κουνελόσυρμα !!! 6 ευρώ το μέτρο που το έχεις βρει θεωρώ ότι είναι πού καλή τιμή για γαλβανιζέ πλέγμα ΕΑΝ είναι διαστάσεων 1χ2 ή 1χ2.20 !! Εαν είναι 1χ1 ή 1χ1.5 είναι πανάκριβο !!!  Μακριά από Κινέζικο όπως σου είπε και η Μαρία !! 
Οσο για το πλέγμα που λέει ο Στέλιος είναι κατά πολύ ακριβότερο από το κανονικό γαλβανιζέ !! Αν θυμάμαι καλά σχεδόν 20-30% επάνω !! Δεν ξέρω όμως και εγώ για αντοχές !! 

Τι άλλο.... Αν διάβασες τα σχόλια που μου έκαναν τα παιδιά, μου σύστησαν να κάνω το κλουβί κατά μήκος και νομίζω ότι όντος έτσι θα ήταν καλύτερα να το είχα κάνει. Δεν το έκανα όμως λόγο χώρου. Δεν με έπαιρνε στο σαλόνι μου !!  

Βάψιμο οπωσδήποτε με οικολογικό χρώμα νερού !! Οποιοδήποτε άλλο θα σου βγάλει πρόβλημα στην υγεία των πουλιών !! Πόσο μάλλον σε παπαγάλους που έχουν την τάση να ροκανίζουν ξύλα... !!! 

Στην επάνω μεριά επέλεξα να κάνω έτσι το πορτάκι για να βγαίνει ο παπαγάλος έξω !!





Πορτάκι για φωλιά κάνε το 10χ10 εκατοστά όπως μου είπε και εμένα ο mitsman !! Και πρόσεξε το σημείο που θα την τοποθετήσεις να ανοίγει το πορτάκι σωστά προς τα επάνω !! Εγώ την άνοιξα λάθος και στο άνοιγμα μου βρίσκει λίγο στο επάνω ξύλο της κατασκευής !! 

Ταΐστρες όπως σου λέει σωστά ο Δημήτρης (lagreco69) !! 

plexi glass οπωσδήποτε για τον λόγο που αναφέρει ο Στέλιος !! 


Για ομορφότερο design πρόσθεσε απ'έξω προφίλ από κασαλίκι (δεν θυμάμαι με τη ονομασία τα βρίσκεις) ώστε να μην φαίνονται τα κοψίματα από το πλέγμα !! 

**


Αυτά.... δεν σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο προς το παρόν (είναι και η κούραση από την δουλειά...) !!! 

Καλή συνέχεια στην κατασκευή !!! Μια χαρά προχωράς !!! 

*

----------


## mai_tai

Αλεξανδρε εισαι μετρ του ειδους......μες στην βδομαδα θα κοιταξω τι θα κανω με το πλεγμα κ μετα θα ασχοληθω με τα γυρω-γυρω!αν δω οτι μου παει αρκετα...θα αγορασω μια κλουβα σαν του mitsman 75 αρα.. που ειναι κ ζευγαρωστρα...-κ θα κανω την κατασκευη αυτη καναρινοκλουβα-οριζοντια αυτην την φορα!

αν δεν ειμαι σιγουρος για το πλεγμα...(αν ειναι τοξικο...-αν οξυδωνεται καποια στιγμη..-αν ειναι κινεζικο...)δεν θελω να βαλω σε μπελα την αφανου κ την παρεα της!εκτος κ αν βρω σε καλη τιμη προσοψη ετοιμη με πορτακια απο παραγγελια σε petshop !ειδωμεν...ναστε ολοι καλα κ ευχαριστω για τις συμβουλες σας

----------


## mai_tai

Μετα απο 1 βδομαδα   αργιων και εορτων...-ειπα χτες να συνεχισω την αναζητηση για το πλεγμα που θα ντυσω..την κατασκευη..!η προσφορα απο το ενα μαγαζι ( πετ) σχετικα με διαστασεις ετοιμες....απο κλο@@@@@@@νικη...ηταν απλησιαστες..!οποτε περιμενω κ απο το αλλο μαγαζι  την δικη του προσφορα για να παω μετα στο ....κλασικο κουνελοσυρμα..!

καποιος γνωστος απο το face μου ειπε πως αν ακουμπησεις ...με ενα μαγνητη το κουνελοσυρμα κ δεν μαγνητιστει...ειναι οκ..-τα αλλα ειναι κινεζικα(οποτε μακρια..)
ισχυει κατι τετοιο αραγε..?οποιος εχει κατασκευη τετοια....ας δωσει τα φωτα του παρακαλω..-ας δοκιμασει με εναν μαγνητη..(Αλεξανδρος ακουει..??χεχεχεχε)
γυρισα παλι 2 μαγαζια το απογευμα με τον μαγνητη αγκαλια...χαχαχαχαχαχ κ τα δυο που ειδα...μαγνητιζαν..!!με επιασε απελπισια... :Confused0013: 

επειτα σκεφτηκα μια ζευγαρωστρα  ετοιμη ....με 25 ευρω.._ισως αρκετοι την εχουν... 76 m-46 υψ-45.50 βαθος

φαινεται καλη περιπτωση σε αυτα τα λεφτα-αλλα κανει..για να ζησει εκει μεσα  σχετικα ανετα ενα ζευγαρακι?

αν ναι..να το παρω και την κατασκευη ...βλεπω πως θα την χρησιμοποιησω αργοτερα..!

----------


## vicky_ath

> επειτα σκεφτηκα μια ζευγαρωστρα  ετοιμη ....με 25 ευρω.._ισως αρκετοι την εχουν... 76 m-46 υψ-45.50 βαθος


Εμείς αυτές έχουμε στα ζευγάρια μας και έχουν βολέψει πολύ μέχρι στιγμής!

----------


## mai_tai

για την ιδια λεω βικη-απλα επειδη χρειαζονται υψος να σκαρφαλωνουν δεν ξερω..!αλλιως την παιρνω με κλειστα τα ματια!

----------


## teo24

Στελιο δεν ξερω για το θεμα μαγνητισμου,μαλλον για το τι μεταλλο ειναι στο λεει ,εμενα τωρα πηγα και ειδα οτι μαγνητιζονται και δεν εχουν παθει απολυτως τιποτα οι κατασκευες μου,η μια ειναι σχετικα καινουρια ενω η αλλη ειναι 2 χρονων+  και πλενονται καθε μηνα με ζεστο νερο,χλωρινη,απορρυπαντικο και μετα με το λαστιχο.
*Η κατασκευή μου.**Nέα κλούβα (γυναικωνίτης)*

----------


## vicky_ath

Αν θέλεις να δώσεις και ύψος γιατί δεν κάνεις την πατέντα του Γιώργου(Zorba_the_Freak) με τις 2 ζευγαρώστρες τη μία πάνω στην άλλη????

----------


## mai_tai

ok-αν ειναι δοκιμασμενο...θα παιξω ετσι κ εγω!αυχαριστω θοδωρη

----------


## mai_tai

> Αν θέλεις να δώσεις και ύψος γιατί δεν κάνεις την πατέντα του Γιώργου(Zorba_the_Freak) με τις 2 ζευγαρώστρες τη μία πάνω στην άλλη????


αυτο δεν το εχω προσεξει...-αλλα σαν ιδεα καλο ακουγεται!!ευχαριστω Βικη

----------


## Ρία

αααααααααααααααα!!!! καλέ!! τι χνουδόμπαλες είναι αυτές!!! φτου φτου φτου!

----------


## lagreco69

Στελιο και εγω την πατεντα του Γιωργου (Zorba_the_Freak) εκανα και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο!! μηνες τωρα.

----------


## teo24

Aν καταλαβα ειναι 2 κλουβια το ενα πανω στο αλλο?Και με κοστος 50 ευρω ειναι τελειο το αποτελεσμα και φαινεται και αρκετα ανετο.

Τωρα ειδα το ποστ της βικυς οποτε καλυφθηκα.

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Δοκιμασμενο , οικονομικο και ανετο...

Και επεκτεινεται απεριοριστα προς ολες τις κατευθυνσεις...  :Happy:

----------


## mai_tai

Στον  Στρατο  μαθαμε για το βαδισμα της γατας...-εγω  συνεχιζω το Αφανοκλουβο...με την κινηση της Χελωνας...!!
Αφου αποφασισα κ επελεξα το καταλληλο πλεγμα...-ειπα να συνεχισω λιγο μεχρι να δειξει καπως ...κλουβι...!
Αγορασα κ 2 κομματια plexy glass για την οροφη..-και ειπα να τα τοποθετησω αργα...-αργα...-ελπιζω  μεχρι την συναντηση να εχω ολοκληρωσει τα χοντρα..!


Εχουμε κ λεμε... εικονα πρωτη..
plexy glass...

πιο ολοκληρωμενη εικονα...

απο κατω εχω ταψακι φουρνου...(για τις ακαθαρσιες...)

το ενα πορτακι τοποθετημενο...



και εχουν μεινει τα ψιλα....που ειναι κ τα κυριοτερα...
1)ανοιγμα πορτας...κυριας εισοδου...
2)ανοιγμα πορτας για τοποθετηση φωλιας
3)τοποθετηση κατιτις....για τα σπορια (περιμετρικα του κλουβιου)
4)τοποθετηση πατηθρες...εσωτερικες ταιστρες -ποτιστρες
5)στολιδια -παιχνιδια...


ακουω γνωμες και τυχον διωρθωσεις που προτεινεται!

----------


## geog87

Στελιο αρχιζω να το ζηλευω...εξαιρετικη δουλεια!!!!στο τελος να μας πεις κοστος!!!τ'αξιζει τα λεφτα του!!!!!!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φιλε, να ξέρεις πως ότι φτιάξεις εσυ με κόπο το χαίρεσαι δίπλα και απο ότι βλέπω είσαι καλός στις κατασκευές.
Η λύση που σου αναφέραν πιο πάνω τα παιδιά με το διπλό κλουβί είναι επίσης πολυ βολικη γιατί θα απουσιάζει το ξύλο το οποίο είναι αρκετά πιο δύσκολο στην καθαριότητα εν σύγκριση με το άλλο κλουβί αλλά πίστευω πως με το πέρασμα με βερνικι δε θα έχεις τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
καλη συνέχεια.

----------


## mai_tai

ισως αν αγοραζα ξυλα και βερνικια οικολογικα(να μην αξιζε τον κοπο να το φτιαξω...λογω κοστους)τωρα π ειναι μια τζαμπε λογω δουλειας του πατερα μου...αξιζει..

εχουμε και λεμε.. 4 μετρα πλεγμα  Χ 3.50=  14 Ευρω  + 4 μεντεσεδες +1 χερουλι..(11 ευρω συνολο) παμε στα 25 ευρω!+4 ευρω τα καρφακια για  το καρφωτικο =29 ευρω συνολο

κολλα δεν αγορασα...(ειπαμε Πατερας..χαχαχχαα)ταψακι εβαλα...απο εναν φουρνακι π δεν χρησιμοποιουσαμε...!

μεχρι στιγμης 29 ευρα!οποτε δοξα τον θεο να λεμε...!Τωρα λειπει μονο το Ταιρι που θα ψαξω για την Δεσποινης...κ ειμαι κομπλε!!!

----------


## mai_tai

[QUOTE=panaisompatsos;532869 αλλά πίστευω πως με το πέρασμα με βερνικι δε θα έχεις τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
καλη συνέχεια.[/QUOTE]
ειναι ηδη 2  χερια περασμενο οικολογικο βερνικη Παναγιωτη!Σιγουρα...αν το φτιαχνεις μονος σου εχει αλλη χαρη..!να εισαι καλα φιλε μου

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Στελιο.. το ξυλο απο το εσωτερικο.. μην περιμενεις να παραμεινει αθικτο διοτι η Αφανου σου θα στο καταστρεψει! Επισης για πλεξιγκλας στην οροφη εχω μια απορια.. δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να μην καταλαβει πως δεν μπορει να περασει απο εκει, να προσπαθησει να πεταξει και να κουτουλησει? (επειδη ειναι διαφανες..)

----------


## mai_tai

> Στελιο.. το ξυλο απο το εσωτερικο.. μην περιμενεις να παραμεινει αθικτο διοτι η Αφανου σου θα στο καταστρεψει! Επισης για πλεξιγκλας στην οροφη εχω μια απορια.. δεν υπαρχει περιπτωσει να μην καταλαβει πως δεν μπορει να περασει απο εκει, να προσπαθησει να πεταξει και να κουτουλησει? (επειδη ειναι διαφανες..)


Επειδη εχω σκοπο να το αφηνω ανοικτο ολη την ημερα....ανοιγει προς τα εξω το πορτακι...και ακριβως απο κατω...θα τοποθετηθουν πατηθρες...για να επιβλεπουν απο ψηλα...!μονο το βραδυ θα κλεινω τα πορτακια τα πανω-οπου θα κοιμουνται...!

αλλωστε ειναι ηρεμη η Αφανου κ δεν νομιζω να φτεροκοπαει...!οσο για το ξυλο...εκανα μια προβα σημερα και την εβαλα μεσα...-δεν πολυασχοληθηκε με το ξυλο...-ισως εξερευνουσε τον χωρο...!αν δω και κανει..ατασταλιες...-θα το καλυψω με γωνιες...

----------


## teo24

Γεια σου ρε μαστρο Στελιο.Πολυ ομορφο και ανετο θα γινει το σπιτακι τους.Στα πορτακια απο πανω θα βαλεις κανα μικρο συρτη να τα ασφλιζεις?

Αντε για να βλεπουμε γαμπρους,εχει και προικα το κοριτσι επιπλωμενο σπιτι. ​

----------


## mai_tai

> Γεια σου ρε μαστρο Στελιο.Πολυ ομορφο και ανετο θα γινει το σπιτακι τους.Στα πορτακια απο πανω θα βαλεις κανα μικρο συρτη να τα ασφλιζεις?
> 
> Αντε για να βλεπουμε γαμπρους,εχει και προικα το κοριτσι επιπλωμενο σπιτι. ​


Στο τελος..τελος...θα βαλω πομολακι και συρτη!

Γαμπρο ομορφο ψαχνω ...αναλογο της  αφεντομουτσουναρα της! :Jumping0011:

----------


## mai_tai

Ολο και κοντευουμε λεμε....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Έγινε πολύ όμορφο Στέλιο !!! Μπράβο !!!*

----------


## mai_tai

εχει ακομη καποιες ατελειες αλλα -φτιαχνονται στην πορεια...!το σκ θα τις αλλαξω  κλουβι  να δω αντιδρασεις..

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## mai_tai

Σαββατο ειχαμε εγκαινεια νεας κατοικιας(ευτηχως δεν φορολογειται αυτη...χαχαχχαχα)εχει κ τον παπαγαλοτοπο διπλα της οποτε ειναι κομπλε..η Αφανου μου!

Η χαρα σιγουρα ειναι διπλη για μενα  οσο την βλεπω χαρουμενη εκει μεσα!


Και εδω ο παιδο...παπαγαλοτοπος....

----------


## geog87

Στελιο καλοριζικη η νεα σας βιλα!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι πολυ ομορφο το νεο της σπιτικο!!!
Καλοριζικο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mai_tai

Να ειστε καλα-ευχαριστω george-euthimi

Γιωργο παρε τα τσουλουφια σου κ ελα για καφε!

----------


## ninos

παρα πολυ ομορφο Στελιο !!! Μπραβο

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ωραιο Στελιο με τετοια προικα, δεν θα αργησουν και τα παντρεματα χαχαχα!!!! με το καλο και ο γαμπρος τωρα.

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## CyberPanos

Στελιο διακρινω κατι βαρη εκει στον χώρο εργασίας,ασχολείσαι?  :Happy0159: 
Το αφανοκλουβο ειναι τέλειο,πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!

----------


## mai_tai

> Στελιο διακρινω κατι βαρη εκει στον χώρο εργασίας,ασχολείσαι? 
> Το αφανοκλουβο ειναι τέλειο,πολύ καλή δουλειά μπράβο!


Να εισαι καλα Πετρο!ευχαριστω!ναι ασχολουμε με το...αθλημα!
εχω πεισει κ την Αφανου....κ με ακολουθαει...
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...E%CE%BD)/page4
δες κατω...κατω...τι εννοω!!
χαχαχχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Φοβερό έγινε Στέλιο !!!!!*

----------


## μαρια ν

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ Στελιο τρομερο το κλουβι πολυ ωραια η βιλαρα σου θα την ευχαριστηθει η κουκλαρα σου

----------


## mai_tai

Να εισται καλα πεδες!ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες ολων των παιδιω.ν κ κυριως του Αλεξανδρου!τωρα μενει μονο ο Εραστης της κυριας.

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ ομορφο

----------


## kostas0206

Τελειο το κλουβι σου Στελιο!!!! Και αντε, καλα παντρεματα!!!!! και καλους απογονους!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Κωνσταντινος07

πολυ καλη κατασκευη...

----------

